# ? Using TUG Marketplace



## Ron2 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am new to TUG and the BBS so I’m not familiar with how the system works when you contact a member who has placed an ad.  Specifically I sent a message to a member who placed a wish ad.  Do they contact me directly by email or is there a place on the TUG web site where I would find messages?


----------



## jbiza (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome . You may be contacted directly by email, private message "pm," or both. If you have any Private Message(s) it is shown under Welcome, your username, where your log in info is at the top right of the TUG BBS.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 20, 2012)

You may also contact the advertiser by PM, or email by clicking on heir blue username and selecting that option from the drop-down menu.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 20, 2012)

Wish ads are in the marketplace only....not the TUGBBS.

any message sent via the "contact this member" link in an ad in the marketplace stores that message for the user in the marketplace itself (this way its never lost).

a notification email is then sent to the email address the user input for that ad telling them they have a message and who sent the message.

we also once a week send out another notification message for users who have unread marketplace messages in the past week.


----------

